# Whisky In The Jar.



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Metallica and their rendering of whisky in the jar.. It wasn't like this when I played in groups.. I was born too soon :roll: .

Whisky in the jar

Cans on, volume up to number 11 :wink:

ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Brilliant! I would like to go to that party.

Sadly though my Marshall only goes up to number 10. Wish it went to 11.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

barryd said:


> Brilliant! I would like to go to that party.
> 
> Sadly though my Marshall only goes up to number 10. Wish it went to 11.


You want one of those "Spinal Tap" Marshall's they go to eleven :wink:

ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

rayrecrok said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> > Brilliant! I would like to go to that party.
> ...


Yeah, thats the one!


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

I often (well not that often) wondered what lesbian parties were like.

Thin Lizzy still does it for me.

The volume formula I use for the likes of Led Zeppelin etc is turn it high enough so it hurts then add one more click.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Yeah but it's not the same unless it goes up to 11


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Sky Arts 1 at present : Thin Lizzy live, followed by Gary Moore live. 'nuff said. Class.


----------

